# Simple repair patch.



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I would suggest you use something like DAP White Patching Compound available at Lowe's.










Be sure to clean all the loose debris from the damaged area completely. Instead of applying one big coat, build up the repair with thin successive coats allowing each to dry thoroughly before applying the next coat.


----------



## sondrum (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello;


Thanks for the reply. Do you recommend multiple layers & then sanding between them? Or just applying thinner multiple layers? 


Thanks, 
Rob_D


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

If you apply the layers of plaster as smooth as possible, you should only need to sand the final layer.


----------

